# Bittorrent Download Accelerator Pro not working!



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Help! I have bittorrent 6 installed on my pc and Bittorrent Download Accelerator Pro 3.9 also. i click spped up bittorrent and then i click run. It says Bittorrent is not installed on your pc! Please install to use the first option. Help!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Bittorrent is a P2P program. If you read the rules, you will see that we do not support P2P programs.

*P2P 

We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.*


----------

